# Puppies Available Now & in June/July



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

This breeder from Maryland has two 10-month old boys that she didn't want to part with, but now realized she should, as she surprisingly now has three females who are pregnant. She thinks that they were all impregnated around Valentines Day . . . how romantic!

If you are looking for puppies, call Marji Valentine at 301-268-8019 (cell) or 814-356-0110. She is in Frederick, Maryland, which is not far from Suburban Washington, DC, as well as Pittsburgh/Soutwestern Pennsylvania areas. 

She does not show her dogs; she just loves the Maltese. Some other breeders who show have shown her dogs. I found out about her when I met someone with a 6-month old which came from her line. I've also spoken to other breeders who had some nice things to say about her and the mother/fathers for her puppies.

So if you're looking for older boys or a puppy in the future, give Marji a call. She's a hoot to talk with . . . she's a little 'ol Southern woman in her 60's who is a real character! I would have bought a puppy from her if I hadn't already found my Shayna.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> This breeder from Maryland has two 10-month old boys that she didn't want to part with, but now realized she should, as she surprisingly now has three females who are pregnant. She thinks that they were all impregnated around Valentines Day . . . how romantic!
> 
> If you are looking for puppies, call Marji Valentine at 301-268-8019 (cell) or 814-356-0110. She is in Frederick, Maryland, which is not far from Suburban Washington, DC, as well as Pittsburgh/Soutwestern Pennsylvania areas.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this information! I will be in that area in Mid-June so perhaps SHE has my new puppy???









Also I did a web search for her and come up with this:

7 HICK'S MASTER BAILEY OF BAILEY COURT. TR 21770102. 01-07-04 
By Humphrey Bogie Bogard L Star - Tara Lil Miss Fluffy. 
Owner: Deborah Hicks., Stafford, VA 2256. Breeder: Marji Valentine. 

I am not a member of this "InfoDog" web site and you must be a member to view the doggies listed. Is anyone a member?

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

[attachment=3976:attachment]Miss Melanie wrote:
"Hello,

I know this may seem like an odd request but, is there anyway you can find photos of her dogs? Or other information about her dogs for me? I looked online and only found a referance to some dog she is the breeder of. . . . 

I will be up in the Alexandria area mid-June and would LOVE to meet her. I have been looking for a good puppy for about 13 months now.

Also by the way, your doggie is just as cute as can be!









Thanks again,
Melanie"


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Miss Melanie:

Hi!

I don't think there are photos of her dogs which I or the breeder can find. I'm not sure that Marji has a computer. I will say that I have seen one of her puppies in person here in the Southern Maryland/Montgomery County area, and he was beautiful and healthy. This was perhaps 8 months ago when we were at a Baskin Robbins and this young couple came in holding their 6-month old Maltese. They told me the puppy had just been to the vet recently and was a healthy little boy. 

Compared to other breeders in the area, Marji's Maltese are less expensive. The last time she had three pregnant like this, she had litters of 15 puppies. I imagine her prices would be in the $1000 or even much less, depending on the size and quality of the litter and probably the demand for Maltese. Sometimes she "lets the puppies go" for less than $500 . . . it just depends. She will however, let her puppies go at 8 weeks, which I and many out there advice that you NOT do. Marji has said she would keep them longer if the buyers would prefer it, but you probably would pay a little extra or at a minimum offer to pay a little more. 

Debbie Hicks (540-752-1581; [email protected]) is a breeder from Stafford, VA, who has shown Marji's dogs. Debbie has a 3-week old male. Another breeder in Stafford, VA, is Gloria Martin (540-659-4754; [email protected]), who lives about a mile down the road from Debbie. Gloria had an 8-week old girl (and maybe more?) for $1800. Stafford, VA, is probably 45-60 minutes from Alexandria, VA. Debbie Hicks also recommended I contact Shirley White (757-898-5778; [email protected]) in Yorktown, VA, which is probably about 2-3 hours from the metro DC area. Also, Shari Suleman (301-464-7903; [email protected]) in Bowie, MD, which is about an hour's drive from Alexandria had a girl and a boy. I've seen them, and they are sooo cute and darling. You can also try Chris Rezek (410-679-2764; [email protected]) in Joppa, MD (which is closer to Baltimore, I believe). I've spoken to her on the phone and got lots of advice. Chris seems to be quite popular and had a wait list for her puppies. She told me that she has 5 breeding females, so I imagine that she would have litters quite often. 

I found my baby through Crystal Elegance Maltese which is a breeder, Amy Kulander (304-743-5648), in West Virginia (a six hour drive from DC!). Amy has a friend, Joy, who lives in Fairfax, VA, who will sometimes transport and hold Amy's puppies for people in the DC area. Joy does all the computer/email work for Amy (contact: 703-934-4211). My little Shayna is just the perfect little thing . . . good temperament and sooo smart. I was lucky that Joy happened to have her available in Fairfax. If I had to do it over again, I would drive the six hours to get one of Amy's puppies.

Is it really difficult to find Maltese in Florida? Do you have a friend with a cell (and free long distance service?). Try contacting the breeders I've mentioned above by email. Many of them show dogs and may have a recommendation of a breeder closer to you. Good luck!

Shayna's Mom, 
Brenda</span>


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Beware of any breeder who lets Maltese puppies go at less than 12 weeks old. By doing so they are going against the American Maltese Association's recommendations which should raise a big red flag for anyone looking for a puppy.

This is from Foxstone Maltese:

Why is there a 12-week-old rule about selling a Maltese puppy? Have you ever wondered why it is fine to place a large breed puppy at 8 weeks old as opposed to a small breed puppy? Why does the American Maltese Association code of ethics require a Maltese puppy be 12 weeks of age before they are placed in homes? There are many reasons!! I am going to compare lab puppies to Maltese puppies because I have had experience with both breeds in hopes of making it more easily understandable as to why this "12-week-old" rule exists for Maltese and many other "toy" breeds.
At birth there is not a lot of difference.......both litters depend on their moms for food, comfort, and heat. Shortly there after the differences start to become very apparent. A litter of three week old lab puppies are up playing and maneuvering around pretty well and are usually 3 pounds or more in weight. They are also getting their teeth and starting to eat gruel. A litter of Maltese puppies at three weeks of age have an average weight of 13.5 ounces and are just barely starting to get up on their legs and maneuver around readily....they have very little coordination at this point.

By four weeks old a lab litter is usually weaned from their mom. Maltese puppies at 4 weeks old are still very dependant on their mom's for nourishment although at this point I have moved the water bowl down for them to lap and they do lick at mom's food.

By eight weeks there is a drastic difference between a litter of lab puppies and a litter of Maltese puppies. Eight week old lab puppies usually have their teeth now and are eating puppy food. They are also much larger at this point with an average weight of between 20 to 25 pounds. They also seem to be mentally more mature at this point to me and are able to go to their new homes. In many cases, my Maltese puppies do not even have teeth and are still nursing their moms at eight weeks old.

At eight weeks old my Maltese puppies whose "average" weight is 1 pound 9 ounces usually start to get teeth and when those tiny needle sharp teeth start to come in is when Mom decides it is time to wean. This is a very important and scary time for Maltese puppies. They are used to having a milk bar provided for them and many do not really want to eat that nasty old gruel. Since a Maltese puppy is still very small, normally less than 2 pounds, they are also in danger of getting hypoglycemia which is caused by them not eating enough. This can be a very dangerous time for a Maltese puppy since hypoglycemia can result in seizures and even death if not taken care of immediately. This is also the normal time when a Maltese puppy starts to learn about puppy etiquette from it's mom and any other adults around and from playing with siblings, if there is more than one puppy in the litter. They learn about appropriate doggy behavior at this point. This is very important for the future well being and mental stability of this Maltese puppy. Maltese puppies learn some valuable lessons in the weeks after weaning, including how to get along with other dogs, and that biting hurts. These are lessons, all learned in puppy play, that no dog should be without. Some of the most important lessons in life, a puppy will learn from it's mom and siblings. They NEED this time with their mom and littermates!! 

An eight week old Maltese puppy may or may not be ready for it's first puppy shot. Resent studies on vaccination have proven that vaccinations given to a nursing puppy are basically worthless. They need to be weaned for that vaccination to do what it is supposed to do. My Maltese puppies are usually just receiving their first puppy shot sometime between 8 and 10 weeks old. 

So if you are looking for a well rounded Maltese puppy that is going to easily adapt into your life style and home with the least amount of problems, that Maltese puppy should be at least 12 weeks old when you bring it into your home....no exceptions!!!!

If a person/breeder is trying to sell you a Maltese puppy that is under 12 weeks old, or heaven forbid, a Maltese puppy that is 8 weeks old or younger, that person is either extremely unknowledgeable of the Maltese breed as a whole or that person does not have the best interests of their Maltese puppies at heart. Either way, in my opinion, you should steer clear of a person such as this since they are considered to be, in my opinion, unethical and/or disreputable Maltese breeders.

No "reputable" breeder is going to sell you a 
Maltese puppy that is under 12 weeks old!!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Brenda,

Thank you so very much for all the information you have shared with me. WOW! So much very valuable info.

Maltese are a huge "business" down here in Florida... I am not looking for a "product", I am looking for a pet. And in my current life, I can not justify thousandS of dollars for this pet's purchase price. Knowing full well the cost of this pet once it comes home with me. I only give my best to the pets in our house, the best care, the best food, best, best and more best adds up. That is one of the several reasons why I can't seem to find a good Maltese in Florida. The breeders I am aware of, have found people down here that will or can pay $3,000 plus for their dogs. I won't. And just for the sake of "saving money" I will not deceive myself to what some "breeders" say are good dogs. If I have done nothing else the past 2 years, I have learned a LOT about Maltese. Our little Sir Micro has been a very good teacher.









The nightmares I have seen here are just so VERY sad. One person that comes to mind over and over I met last Spring. A younger female from a South American country... she and her husband had 4 teenie tiny Maltese they CLAIMED were 11 weeks old. They were CUTE as can be, but I knew full well those puppies were not 11 weeks old. And there was not an adult Maltese in sight or hearing range. I felt so baddly for those puppies but I knew that was asking for problems. Who knows how long those little babies had been away from their Mom? My guess would have been those puppies were about 7 - 8 weeks. As Marj posted there are very certain ways to tell the age of a Maltese puppy.

I will go do my research, getting in touch with everyone you gave me information on. Thank you again so much for sharing this with me.

Marj... thank you for posting what you did about development of young Maltese puppies. Thankfully I enjoy reading and learning and have done so much the past few years about Maltese. It's funny, about 2 years ago, I started buying Maltese books and reading them, then one day I noticed I felt as if I was rereading the same information. I pulled all my books out and found out, that basically I have the same book THREE times. All different covers, all different authors, some different photos but basically all same text. thankfully I do have many other DIFFERENT books but ... the three that are the same are funny!









Thank you for alerting others to the danger of a "too young" puppy... so many may not be aware of the long term effects.

Ok off on the puppy hunt, I go.... fun, fun and more fun.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

thank you so much for posting! how weird this is..... my fiance and i were JUST talking about getting a male.. (i'm in maryland!!!) this is so great thanks!


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes thank you so so much for posting this!

I just got off the phone with Marji. She is a very nice lady. She has some puppies that are ready to go and another litter that she expects to be born next week or so. I think I have found my breeder. We are looking at picking up the puppy in August.

She is really nice, loves the dogs, and she has (to me at least) very reasonable prices. $100 deposit and you would need to pick the puppy up from her so she can meet you first. I bet that most breeders want to meet the people before letting them take home one of their dogs, right?


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Yes thank you so so much for posting this!
> 
> I just got off the phone with Marji. She is a very nice lady. She has some puppies that are ready to go and another litter that she expects to be born next week or so. I think I have found my breeder. We are looking at picking up the puppy in August.
> 
> She is really nice, loves the dogs, and she has (to me at least) very reasonable prices. $100 deposit and you would need to pick the puppy up from her so she can meet you first. I bet that most breeders want to meet the people before letting them take home one of their dogs, right?[/B]


Oh good GOOD luck to you on your new puppy find!

Bonnie, the breeder I got Mr Wookie from sure did want to meet me and my daughter before we even gave her a deposit or signed a contract. Thank goodness we did "click"... 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

lucida.ann & foX42O:

Good luck!!! I'm going to be in Frederick in a couple of weeks and I'm thinking of visiting Marji just to see the puppies. 

No matter where you get your little ones, don't forget to post pictures!!

[attachment=6535:attachment]


----------



## jpulley (Jun 6, 2006)

I am new to this forum and just got my first Maltese after researching all toys breeds and I am in love!!!.
His name is Banjo and he is so cute and sweet. I got him from Marji Valentine at 301-268-8019 (cell) or 814-356-0110. She is just across the line from Maryland into Pennsylvania. She is such a nice lady and her 
husband and her love their dogs very much. 
She has two male puppies available and also two older males puppies available that I think are around 8 months old.
Jane


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Jane:

What about pics??!


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

I was just going to ask her the same thing. hehe

Karyn


----------



## iamngozi (Aug 3, 2009)

QUOTE (kwaugh @ Jun 9 2006, 04:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=202054


> I was just going to ask her the same thing. hehe
> 
> Karyn[/B]


Hi does anyone have any info regarding seeing and purchasing Marji's Puppies? Are they small etc?
I've talked with her very nice lady and can hold a convo. I'm thinking of purchasing from her or Deb Richards (My neighbor purchased from her). 
So any referrals would be great.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (iamngozi @ Aug 3 2009, 11:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812999


> QUOTE (kwaugh @ Jun 9 2006, 04:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=202054





> I was just going to ask her the same thing. hehe
> 
> Karyn[/B]


Hi does anyone have any info regarding seeing and purchasing Marji's Puppies? Are they small etc?
I've talked with her very nice lady and can hold a convo. I'm thinking of purchasing from her or Deb Richards (My neighbor purchased from her). 
So any referrals would be great.
[/B][/QUOTE]


This post is three years old.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

QUOTE (iamngozi @ Aug 3 2009, 10:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812999


> QUOTE (kwaugh @ Jun 9 2006, 04:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=202054





> I was just going to ask her the same thing. hehe
> 
> Karyn[/B]


Hi does anyone have any info regarding seeing and purchasing Marji's Puppies? Are they small etc?
I've talked with her very nice lady and can hold a convo. I'm thinking of purchasing from her or Deb Richards (My neighbor purchased from her). 
So any referrals would be great.
[/B][/QUOTE]


You might want to send a pm to those who posted they were considering getting a puppy from her. Just click on their name above their avatar and in the drop down box, click send message. Even if they haven't been on SM in a while, according to their settings, SM may send their personal email a message that you have sent them a pm.


----------

